

Intel 48 core press release - nearestneighbor
http://www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/20091202comp_sm.htm

======
chaosmachine
In 2003, Intel was saying they'd have 10ghz processors by the end of the
decade.

[http://www.design-reuse.com/news/4850/intel-building-
blocks-...](http://www.design-reuse.com/news/4850/intel-building-
blocks-10-ghz-processors.html)

~~~
tsally
Here's an announcement from a different company for a 64 core processor from
2007. [http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2007/08/MIT-startup-
rai...](http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2007/08/MIT-startup-raises-
multicore-bar-with-new-64-core-CPU.ars)

~~~
DarkShikari
Tilera's chip isn't really comparable though: it's really just a big DSP, with
an extremely limited memory access model more reminiscent of the Cell SPUs
than an ordinary CPU. This, combined with a custom instruction set and the
lack of decent caches and vector units let you get away with many more cores
on much less silicon using much less power--albeit at a clear cost.

~~~
rbanffy
I think Tilera's cores are closer to MIPS than to DSPs. It's CPU-ish enough to
run Linux and a LAMP stack. That's enough for most of us.

~~~
DarkShikari
I'm pretty sure their memory access model permanently disqualifies their chips
from being "normal CPUs".

You can run Linux on a TI OMAP DSP too.

~~~
tsuraan
OMAP isn't a DSP, it's a dual-core with an ARM on one side and a DSP on the
other. I don't know of any port of Linux to an actual DSP.

------
tsally
The title of the video is "single-chip cloud computing". At least it's
buzzword compliant.

~~~
nearestneighbor
This is referring to the fact that you can programmatically power off most of
the cores.

~~~
tsally
Dynamically scalable applications are only a small subset of the massive
number of things that have fallen under the umbrella of "cloud computing". The
definition cloud computing is sufficiently vague that phrases like "single
chip cloud computing" don't really have a single intuitive definition.

------
wwkeyboard
The "Demo Fact Sheet"[1] is really pie-in-the-sky. My favourites are "Cloud
Programming on a Chip: Hadoop Web Search" and "Programming for the 3D
Internet: JavaScript Server Farm on a Chip"

[1]
[http://download.intel.com/pressroom/pdf/rockcreek/Demo_facts...](http://download.intel.com/pressroom/pdf/rockcreek/Demo_factsheet.pdf)

------
Ennis
This is fantastic. I guess I agree that most people don't need the latest and
greatest processor - just like a car. But the faster you can run a simulation
or compile code the better. It's not always just about web browsing and games
on a pc.

~~~
rbanffy
I am sure games will have a good use for that much cores...

As for browsing, may with 48 cores at their disposal, Adobe can finally speed
up Flash on Linux...

Boom badoom tsss

~~~
seunosewa
Flash applets can't be trivially parallelized.

